# Swinger 2000 loader for sale



## wheelloader123 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a 2000 (year model) Swinger 2000 IND loader I am about to sell. It is in overall good condition and has never been used in the fertilizer industy (as so many of these machines have). It has the Continental TMD27 diesel engine. It has 4300 hours, but has been well maintained. Tires are fair, and they are the narrower "bobcat" style type. Price will be $9,900 Post or email me at [email protected] if you have an interest. Thanks!


----------

